# New test can reveal babys sex at seven weeks



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Also in the Daily Mail:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2024401/Babys-sex-revealed-just-SEVEN-weeks-new-blood-test.html

/links


----------

